# Inside out wall with metal studs?



## Aujan (Feb 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried making an Inside out wall with metal studs?
Does it ring and become like one big "spring" reverb? ;-)

My finished walls that use metal studs for STC purposes are fine, but I wonder about
leaving them exposed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never heard of it. Are you talking about leaving them exposed to your listening room? I'm not sure i quite follow what your asking but if it's what i asked in my question then i don't think it would be a good idea i'm also no expert in this field. I'm sure someone with more expertise then i will chime in with a good answer.:T


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

If you already have walls with exposed metal studs, then you can tap them with something like a screwdriver and listen if they ring or just make a TINK sound. If they don't ring then I think you will be fine.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

WooferHound said:


> If you already have walls with exposed metal studs, then you can tap them with something like a screwdriver and listen if they ring or just make a TINK sound. If they don't ring then I think you will be fine.


Surprisingly, I think that metal studs are commonly used for THX baffle walls. If the wall surface is well anchored to the metal stud - it should be pretty dead..


----------

